

A basic guide to SEO, by analogy with Jerry Seinfeld - kerno
http://afatefulhaven.com/2012/12/a-basic-guide-to-seo-by-jerry-seinfeld/

======
calciphus
SEO: Making lousy content slightly more prominent for a short period, and
charging a surprising amount of money to customers who dont understand
technology.

